# Big Model



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

It's really pleasing that there are people like this in the world. :sweat:

https://www.thevintagenews.com/2016...g-25-foot-famous-replica-battleship-backyard/


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! I'd never get to do that. My wife wouldn't let it in her garden! The cat likes it I notice.(Thumb)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I think the picture with the cat is magic.

:sweat:


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

SN should organise a coach so all our 'experts' could go help the guy!


----------

